# Something to laugh about!!



## anaibb (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi!
After seeing all the fantabulous makeup collections in this forum i decided to give you something to laugh about. At least, you can start the day in a good mood! This is my MAC collection (AHAHA!). 
I just started last weekend and this was the result of getting to the MAC shop in Lisbon. I'm scheduling a new visit there this weekend. BTW, very nice MA's there!

Please feel free to laugh about this. I just hope to return in some days with a "maja" collection!

Be good!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 13, 2007)

It's a very good start!!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_It's a very good start!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed! Don't be silly!! It is a great start! I don't even have what you have... hehe


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

All collections start out like this, you have some lovely colors.


----------



## Jot (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice start, i look forward to seeing it grow. You'll be surprised how fast it does
x


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

great start!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 13, 2007)

hey u got more than me on my first haul lol


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

It grows fast...it's a really good start.


----------



## makeba (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice start. It took me about 6months to get that amount!, now thats funny!! enjoy!


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

You also got more than I did on my first haul! Enjoy the days when it's nice and manageable...just wait until it starts overflowing your bedroom/bathroom/whole house!


----------



## anaibb (Dec 13, 2007)

That's one of the things that I'm scared about!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 13, 2007)

hey girl, thats a larger start to the collection than I had. I started with 2 e/s and paint--thats it! so great start and I agree with everyone ^...it can grow REALLY fast! my word of advice based on my personal experience--think of if/how you'll use something. There are many e/s I've bought b/c I thought they were pretty but have practically not used them. Ahh! Thankfully there are ways to swap/sell here!


----------



## anaibb (Dec 13, 2007)

Basically, I just wanted to take the whole shop with me, but no-can-do. So I'm checking what to buy first and so on.... And of course, if something goes wrong I'll try to swap it!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 13, 2007)

That's an excellent start.


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 13, 2007)

good start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's how I started!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 13, 2007)

just think, this will probably double when you go this weekend :]

hehe, congrats on finding MAC!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2007)

don't worry it's going to grow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we all start somewhere


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 15, 2007)

i started out my MAC collection this April with the brush cleanser, 190 and 266 brush. my collection isn't that big because i am a broke college student.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 16, 2007)

Too Cute!!! I Love It!!


----------



## sincola (Dec 17, 2007)

Very good choices!! Congratulations on just starting your collection!!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 17, 2007)

that's definitely an awesome start!!! and before you know it you will have a crazy collection!   have fun playin with your new toys!


----------



## anaibb (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh God! A terrible thing happened....
After I was going through the "fake MAC" forum, I started browsing Ebay and splurged some more in MAC makeup.... You were all right....it has been groing. Now I've created a monster!

Cheers!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 17, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats on a great little start... just a warning - once you start, you get hooked! And trust me, that little collection will become quite large quite fast


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 18, 2007)

That is such a wonderful start!  For the longest time my "collection" consisted on one pigment!  But listen to what lethaldesign said, it is _very_ addicting!


----------



## anaibb (Dec 19, 2007)

It is very addictive! I'm always browsing maccosmetics.com (though they don't ship internationally) and Ebay! And my wish list is never ending!!!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaibb* 

 
_It is very addictive! I'm always browsing maccosmetics.com (though they don't ship internationally) and Ebay! And my wish list is never ending!!!!_

 
Welcome to the club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its going to get worse when you see new collections going to come/coming out! haha Then when you want the older collections but they cost an arm and leg, you'd still have to HAVE it. It's a good addiction though.. I guess. I'm still trying to stop myself from buying more MSFs and blushes but I just can't seem to stop! ONE face, so little time!! 

ENJOY though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Turn to MAC, you'll NEVER GO BACK!!" <-- Just thought of that one! hehehe


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

hahah I'm in the same boat!
Only 5 MAC items!
but hey it's where we start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And mine is growing slowly!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 21, 2008)

its a nice start! you have the essentials and that's what matters


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jan 29, 2008)

This is honestly my favorite kind of make up collection. While I do enjoy looking at pictures of people's huge make up collections, my favorite collections are the small ones, where people buy eye shadows that flatter their eye, skin, and hair color(s), in stead of just buying make up because it's make up! I do have a rather large collection though, and I've definitely bought items with out asking the MA's what would look best on me, so I'm not trying to insult any one!
Thanks for sharing your new make up collection! MAC is always exciting, especially at the very beginning!


----------

